# Lake McIntosh



## robo83 (Jul 31, 2013)

Theres a new lake in Peachtree City that is said to have opened on the 3rd of July, anybody know anything about it? Ive seen alot of questions as to whether they stocked it or not, cant seem to find an answer. I know there has to be some fish due to some ponds that flooded to create it.


----------



## robo83 (Jul 31, 2013)

Heres a link...

http://www.thecitizen.com/articles/07-03-2013/lake-mcintosh-now-officially-open-public’s-use


----------



## kirby999 (Jul 31, 2013)

The lake is open , it has NOT been stocked . A friend of mine spoke the a ranger in the area and was told they may NOT  stock it . They are going to watch it for a couple years and see how it does . 
I've fished it , caught few bluegills of which about half of them looked stressed with sores on them . 
There were a few small ponds that had fish in them that became part of Mcintosh . 
Pretty lake . I hope they don't build on every piece of shore on it . Kirby


----------



## matto113 (Jul 31, 2013)

Took my kayak out twice. Caught a couple bluegill and missed several more bites. One or two felt better than bluegill. Ive had a couple small bass on a frog along the golf course in one of the ponds that is now connected to the lake.


----------



## robo83 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, I may go check it out this weekend. I hope the fish that are in it grow good if they dont stock it.


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 5, 2015)

There's bass in the lake . Go 1/2 mile up the creek and knock a hole in Wynn Pond dam and then you have a Great Lake .


----------



## kirby999 (Aug 5, 2015)

LTZ25 said:


> There's bass in the lake . Go 1/2 mile up the creek and knock a hole in Wynn Pond dam and then you have a Great Lake .



Yea,, but don't get caught


----------



## Green monster25 (Aug 6, 2015)

there are a lot of bass in the lake and it has become very popular this year. There will be a bunch of people fishing out there but also the kayakers are crazy at the lake.


----------



## Gary Mercer (Aug 8, 2015)

Lots of very small fish, and the lake is getting a surprising amount of pressure for a lake that wasn't stocked until last Sept.  There were a few bass that got into the lake from the ponds on the golf course, but that is a pretty small number.
I am  a little concerned in the amount of fish being kept by meat fishermen.  The 12 inch bass that are being caught and kept, represent the spawners for next spring.
I guess it doesn't do any good to explain to the dummies that they are ruining the future of the lake's bass population.  (I wish Fayette County had someone with enough sense to keep the lake closed to fishing for at least a year.)
I am really concerned that we are going to wind up with another Lake Kedron on our hands.  Also, I don't think the county stocked any forage fish like shad in the lake.


----------



## deersled (Feb 14, 2016)

hows this new lake panning out? Anybody fish it much last year? Actually saw a jon boat tournament launching this past fall, don't know how they did.


----------



## Gary Mercer (Feb 15, 2016)

McIntosh will be a great lake someday.  It was stocked last Sept, and we'll see what the survival rate is.
There are a few keeper bass, but they will be depleted if it gets too much fishing pressure.  (That includes tournaments that don't have good live wells, and "catch and release at the boat" practices. ) 
I fished the lake after a tournament last Fall, and there were a number of dead fish near the ramp, floating over towards the dam.
There is going to be a lot of pushback against having tournaments on McIntosh from the local fishermen, who resent the abuse of their local resource.  
I guess the feeling is the extra pressure of a tournament on a resource that was paid for by local taxes, and the total taking over the facility by outsiders isn't fair to the locals.    Hard to find a parking place on tourney day.
A group of local fishermen are planning on going to Council to at least force an "Event fee" for tournaments.
This might help reduce the traffic and put some funds into maintaining the facility.  (Ideally, they would like to ban tournaments until the lake matures and can support the pressure.)  
If you are having an large outing or event,  and want to use the picnic shelter, you pay a fee.  We feel that the same should hold for tournaments.
And, parking should be restricted to a limited number of trailers to afford the locals to use their lake.
Having said all this, Lake Mac is going to be good in a year or two.
Gary


----------



## pbradley (Jun 11, 2017)

Planning on taking my dad for Father's Day. Any information would be appreciated, as I have never been.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 11, 2017)

It's got some decent crappie. Plenty of cats. Largemouth are doing pretty well. Weightless trickworms tossed around any cover should get bit.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 12, 2017)

jeremyledford said:


> It's got some decent crappie. Plenty of cats. Largemouth are doing pretty well. Weightless trickworms tossed around any cover should get bit.



Thanks.


----------



## GThunter5 (Mar 12, 2018)

any update on the lake?

anyone ever drop their bassboat in the lake? rules say motor can be lifted


----------



## BASSCAT1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes. You can put your bass boat in there.


----------

